# 4H project goat. Thoughts?



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

This is our first experience with meat goats. My son picked out meat goats as one of his projects for 4H this year. After giving him a few weeks to study up on them he decided he wanted a Boer. We found a place online a few hours from here. We drove down Wednesday so that he could pick one of the 4 available. This is "Buddy". He was born on 11/11/13. I would love to know what you guys think. We are a bit out of our depth with this guy. He weighed in today at 66lbs which is almost as heavy as our herd sire (Pygmy goats). He is pretty sweet but still skittish. We have plenty of time to work with him though. I know this probably isn't the best picture and you can't see his front or back end, but I just snapped this while waiting on the vet to band him.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, his rump is steep, and his topline is a little unlevel, but he has nice depth, bone mass, blending, and brisket. Might need to be a tad wider, but at the end of a good feed and exercise program, he should turn out nice. When is your fair?


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

The fair is usually last few days of July through the first few days of August.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

You'll want to check your 4-H rules. Ours doesn't allow horns on a market wether.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

He looks very sturdy. His rump and back might look better when he is set up. I am going to take a market goat through FFA this year. I will be getting mine around mid-April for our fair at the end of September. This will be my first year with a market animal, so it will be a learning experience.


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

I did check in regards to the horns and they said for meat/market it wasn't a problem. The only thing they won't allow horns on is dairy.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Amber_ said:


> I did check in regards to the horns and they said for meat/market it wasn't a problem. The only thing they won't allow horns on is dairy.


Same here...I raise Nigerians.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

A steep rump isn't as big of a deal with a market animal. He looks really good and will be a big boy whenever you get him to fair. Check to see if your fair will allow bracing. My fair doesn't, but I know other fairs do. If yours does, start training him to brace. This will make him look and feel thicker in his loin.


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for all your thoughts guys. We really appreciate it. I will be showing my son all the comments tomorrow.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think he is a nice looking project for your son. The kids have to start somewhere, and when he learns more about his goat, likes and dislikes from the judges, it will help him in the future  
Do you have to tip the horns in your county? We have to in our state, I've never really, fully understood how much I have to tip them though, but nobody made a fuss last year, maybe because my kids wethers were so well behaved?

This is my kids 2nd year with wethers, so we're all excited to see how their boys do this year. They have to pick from our does babies, but so far we are really happy with the boys they've chosen


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm waiting on a call back from our 4H extension office on the "tipped" horns question.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Check the weight limit as well. Our fair is the last week of July and our weights have to be between 55 and 110 pounds.

As far as blunting the horns, most just require the tip to not be sharp...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

it doesn't take much to "tip" the horns. We use the hoof clippers and just nip the very end off. Painless and easy.


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

Heard back from the extension office today. The horns should be tipped "for safety" with no guidelines. There is no weight limits on goats. Thanks guys I would not have thought to ask these questions without you.


----------

